# England football matches now on Sky?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Had a quick look today at tickets to see England play during the international break. There was an advert that the matches were live on Sky. Does this mean the end of live England football matches on free to watch TV? A quick look at the online tv guides suggest its not on standard tv. Sad times, sky and BT are allowed to monopolise all sport and hold us to ransom. F1 going next year then what??


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If all this is true then there's very little we can do anything about it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ITV hold the rights of the European and World Cup qualifying games until 2022.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I had a look on Radio times and couldn't find The England matches this Sat and Tues? I'll have another look.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If all this is true then there's very little we can do anything about it.


I know just sad times mate


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Kerr said:


> ITV hold the rights of the European and World Cup qualifying games until 2022.


Not that I really care that much about football these days, but although ITV hold the rights, I guess technically they could sell them on to the highest bidder


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RandomlySet said:


> Not that I really care that much about football these days, but although ITV hold the rights, I guess technically they could sell them on to the highest bidder


They bought the rights to show the games. I doubt they have the right to sell the rights for further profit.

It is an absolute joke the money Sky and BT put into English football. The viewing figures are slumping, but the deal is going up in value.

The average viewing figures for a premier league game is now under 1m. Sky pay over £11m per game in the current deal.

Over £11 per viewer per game!!!!!!! That costs each subscriber £18 per month.

Then you wonder why the rest of Sky is full of old repeats and channel filler. They are pumping way too much money into football.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to watch the England Vs Switzerland game as it's at the Leicester City ground!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ben_W said:


> I'm going to watch the England Vs Switzerland game as it's at the Leicester City ground!


I was considering it but apparently only £50 tickets left!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Its a shame when you cant even watch your home country on tv. By that i mean it should be on the bbc. You have to pay your tv license. I understand its business but not everyone wants sky or can afford it. Then they wonder why people use Kodi to watch it for free


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

wish wash said:


> Its a shame when you cant even watch your home country on tv. By that i mean it should be on the bbc. You have to pay your tv license. I understand its business but not everyone wants sky or can afford it. Then they wonder why people use Kodi to watch it for free


The BBC simply can't afford it. Then if England are on BBC it would only be fair for the rest of the home counties too.

They are discussing English football on football focus now. Only 20% of the minutes played in the top six have been English players. Less kids are inspired to play football as it's not on the TV for them to see.

Sadly football is all about money. Everyone is seeking the big tv deals and it will only get worse. It's not really the BBC's fault they've been priced out of the game.

However, they also pay silly money for football related people. Gary Lineker gets paid £1.75m per year. I like Gary, but why is his salary so much higher than other presenters just because he fronts football?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kerr said:


> The BBC simply can't afford it. Then if England are on BBC it would only be fair for the rest of the home counties too.
> 
> They are discussing English football on football focus now. Only 20% of the minutes played in the top six have been English players. Less kids are inspired to play football as it's not on the TV for them to see.
> 
> ...


Nail on the head.

BBC can afford it but choose to spend on presenters and crap like Eastenders


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Nail on the head.
> 
> BBC can afford it but choose to spend on presenters and crap like Eastenders


Sky are paying over £11m for the rights of each premier league game. The BBC can't afford that.

It took 5 years and cost £8m to make the original Planet Earth series that pulled in 11m+ viewers. An incredible series of documentaries for £8m, or watching Huddersfield v. Cardiff City for £11m plus all production costs?

I'm not an Eastenders fan, but when you think that the show goes out 5 nights a week and pulls 5-6 million every night their salaries don't look bad.

Gary Lineker only does MOTD once a week, with 3m viewers, and live games vary a lot. It's still nowhere near as much work and he gets £1.75m.

The highest paid Eastenders characters came in the £200,000-249,999 pay bracket. There was only 2 I believe.

Reading the salaries of people in the soaps they don't earn anywhere near what I thought, especially when you factor in viewing figures.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

It's not just Salary that makes a show though, its all the bits around it.

The BBC spend too much on programmes no one person would miss.

They can afford the Sport but choose to spend on mainly rubbish. They have a huge income stream but spend it like any other big public company...without regard. A private company would have much tighter purse strings.

Out of the programmes the BBC produce usually only 1 to 2 per year are worth a mention. They are slow moving, bit like the High Street Big Boys, their time is coming to an end...quicker than they think.


----------

